# HEADED TO ENT TO DISCUSS SURGERY



## runninginthewind (Jun 5, 2016)

Years ago I was diagnosed as being Hypo. (it runs in my family) In the past two years my levels have been up and not even coming down when I was off of my medication. (synthyroid) - long story short I have been diagnosed with Graves. My endocrinologist just did an ultra sound on the thyroid and had suggested very strongly that I have it taken out. This is what the results indicate from the ultra sound: *over all the thyroid glad is prominent with, heterogeneous echotexture, diffusely hypervascular. *

What I got out of our conversation is that even on the medication my thyroid is still over producing hormones. Also, that is very vascular with alot of blood flow?

Can anyone break the results down in layman terms for me. Just as a side note. My dad, uncles and grandfather all had to have their thyroid removed.

Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you have been diagnosed with both hypo and hyperthyroid it can be extremely difficult to stabilize on medication because you have both stimulating and blocking antibodies at work.

Do what your doc suggests - make sure your ENT does at least 4-5 thyroid removals a week as experience does make for a better outcome.

Post surgery make sure they test both FT-4 and FT-3 and use both labs to dial in your thyroid hormone replacement dose. Falling somewhere between 1/2- 3/4 of the range is your goal.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

What kind of blood tests have they done to determine if you're hyper or hypo? Did they run a thyroid antibody panel?


----------



## runninginthewind (Jun 5, 2016)

Thank you both for your replies. Yes, they ran antibody panel and it showed Graves. The last two years have been extremely difficult for me. I wasn't sure if I was coming or going most of the time. I felt as though my body was revolting or just flat out hated me. On the outside I looked fine but on the inside I was a mess!

The surgeon my doctor is referring to me does multiple thyroid surgeries a week. My doctor said, she wanted me to go to someone very experienced. She said my thyroid would never be well. Not in those words but that's what she meant.

Thanks again.


----------

